# Vibrating?



## pshepard (May 24, 2012)

I've noticed that a few times a day my bunny will do this funny vibrating thing in her cage. Basically she just forces her hind legs to vibrate a few times and it makes her cage shake a little bit. Not sure if that means anything or not. Also, we're not 100% sure if she's a girl but we are 99% sure. I didn't know if a male bunny would do that for sexual reasons...


----------



## LakeCondo (May 24, 2012)

It sounds like you're describing thumping. Sometimes it's a danger signal, but it probably means she wants attention.


----------



## pshepard (May 24, 2012)

I've heard a thump a few times but this is different I think. When she does this her feet don't leave the ground at all. She vibrates her whole body. It lasts for a split second and she usually does it 3 or 4 times and then stops. Sometimes I'm in another room and I hear her cage rattling from doing whatever it is she's doing. It's pretty funny actually. I've googled it and looked for videos on youtube but I don't see anything regarding it. I watched a few thumping videos to see if I could find a bunny doing this vibrating thing and didn't find anything.


----------



## eclairemom (May 24, 2012)

I've noticed my girl bunny doing sometghing similar. I first noticed it when she was in the litter box it looks like a shiver like she's scared or cold (but no reason for either) her ears even vibrate. She's around 4 months old.


----------



## Noirberrie (May 25, 2012)

My bunny does this..but he does it when hes laying down..and he vibrates just his head and ears


----------



## ajfoster34 (Feb 2, 2020)

I've also witnessed my" bun bun" Hop's doing the exact thing you've all described! It's definitely not thumping, no no no it's much different!  So did any of you ever get any real answers?!


----------

